# The little pleasures...



## Tanja (25/8/17)

I get to vape inside the hotel room instead of going outside in the cold...






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/8/17)

Ek stem. Dis die beste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (25/8/17)

If not why not...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (25/8/17)

Vaping provides loads of pleasures but theres a few things like a weekend drive with good juice that cant be beaten..





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja (25/8/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Vaping provides loads of pleasures but theres a few things like a weekend drive with good juice that cant be beaten..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst (25/8/17)

The new crisp taste of your favorite juice after a recoil and re-wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tanja (25/8/17)

antonherbst said:


> The new crisp taste of your favorite juice after a recoil and re-wick.


I can relate! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (25/8/17)

I was vaping and the room was really cloudy when I heard an announcement on the loudspeaker followed by a loud non-stop fire alarm They were informing us that they were about to have a fire drill for the staff but we couldn't understand what they were saying. I thought it was the fire alarm, I raced off to the car with my vape gear and that's when I saw what was going on

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper (25/8/17)

M5000 said:


> I was vaping and the room was really cloudy when I heard an announcement on the loudspeaker followed by a loud non-stop fire alarm They were informing us that they were about to have a fire drill for the staff but we couldn't understand what they were saying. I thought it was the fire alarm, I raced off to the car with my vape gear and that's when I saw what was going on


----------



## TheV (25/8/17)

Tanja said:


> I get to vape inside the hotel room instead of going outside in the cold...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why aren't you at work  What is this glam hotel life? hehe

The little pleasures... getting to vape in my car! (I never allowed myself to smoke in my car. Sies )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (25/8/17)

TheV said:


> Why aren't you at work  What is this glam hotel life? hehe
> 
> The little pleasures... getting to vape in my car! (I never allowed myself to smoke in my car. Sies )


 Hahaha... work offsite   

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (25/8/17)

Tanja said:


> Hahaha... work offsite
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You lucky fish! I wish I could vape in my office. Company policy says nope. Luckily working late and company policy goes out the window

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/8/17)

TheV said:


> You lucky fish! I wish I could vape in my office. Company policy says nope. Luckily working late and company policy goes out the window



Otherwise you have to be the boss - works for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (25/8/17)

As one of our members found out, some smoke detectors are set off by vapour. Always blow down.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (25/8/17)

Andre said:


> As one of our members found out, some smoke detectors are set off by vapour. Always blow down.


This was actually one of the first things my boss asked me, so we tested it with the one in the office.
So I can confirm that, yes it really does.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (25/8/17)

New invention... vape friendly smoke detectors.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (25/8/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> New invention... vape friendly smoke detectors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


That is something I can get behind... Can't vape in my office because of the stupid detector above my desk...
Who do I throw my money at to make this a thing?


----------



## TheV (25/8/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> That is something I can get behind... Can't vape in my office because of the stupid detector above my desk...
> Who do I throw my money at to make this a thing?


Me. I've got a hammer

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The_Ice (25/8/17)

plastic bag and an elastic band should do the trick...


Edit: Obviously you take it off when you leave


----------



## Ruan0.30 (25/8/17)

Haha im sorry but ill stick one of my lunch boxes against the roof over that detector with duck tape haha.

Lucky for me i work on the road everyday so im the guy blowing clouds out the window.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

